# Yubikey



## AlbyVA (Jul 25, 2012)

Does anybody have any SSH setup/configuration docs on getting Yubikey to work
 with FreeBSD?

Details: http://yubico.com


----------



## AlbyVA (Jul 26, 2012)

Lots of looks and no responses. 

 I think I'm onto a lead. Download, configure, and install the following 
Yubikey Server files.

http://yubico-pam.googlecode.com/files/pam_yubico-2.12.tar.gz


 I'll update further as I get everything setup and hopefully working.


----------



## girgen@ (Sep 13, 2012)

http://forum.yubico.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=213


----------



## mix_room (Jun 29, 2013)

I got the functionality using slot one working quite easily using the documentation already linked. However, it would be very nice if I could specify my own secret key rather than using the one provided by Yubico.  OpenBSD has it: http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=login_yubikey Does anyone have a solution to this using FreeBSD? security/pam_yubico doesn't seem to support it.


----------



## AlbyVA (Jun 30, 2013)

I gave up on Yubikey and went with Google's 2-Factor Authentication on FreeBSD


http://www.nytechgroup.com/2011/10/05/two-factor-authentication-freebsd/


----------



## mix_room (Jul 1, 2013)

AlbyVA said:
			
		

> I gave up on Yubikey and went with Google's 2-Factor Authentication on FreeBSD



Thanks, I already have that running. While it does work nicely, I would really like to have Yubikey working aswell. Seeing as the OpenBSD guys have it running, it shouldn't be impossible. Perhaps I need to dust off my programming (non-)skills and have a go at it.


----------



## uchman (Jul 5, 2017)

AlbyVA said:


> Does anybody have any SSH setup/configuration docs on getting Yubikey to work
> with FreeBSD?
> 
> Details: http://yubico.com


I use it with the smart card features: https://framkant.org/2015/11/using-smart-card-enabled-yubikey-for-ssh-authentication-in-freebsd/


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 6, 2017)

uchman said:


> I use it with the smart card features: https://framkant.org/2015/11/using-smart-card-enabled-yubikey-for-ssh-authentication-in-freebsd/


Keep in mind that this thread is over 4 years old (2013). The link you referred didn't even exist back then.


----------

